

Ask HN: What would you do if you couldn't use a computer ever again? - theli0nheart

For whatever reason, this has been on my mind over the past few days.<p>We are a crowd that believes in the promise of technology. I probably spend more than 10 hours a day in front of a computer monitor building things. And that's when I'm feeling social!<p>Don't get me wrong, I LOVE it.<p>But what would you do if something caused you to never be able / want to use a computer again in the same capacity that you do now? The reasons could be one of many: a disability, loss of interest, law enforcement, etc.<p>What would you do with your life?
======
atgm
I'd probably sink a lot of time into going to libraries and reading; I'd
subscribe obsessively to various periodicals to try to reach the depth and
breadth of knowledge that I'm used to (read: addicted to) getting online.

I might also try to start regular board gaming groups or something like that.

~~~
notJim
Presumably you'd still need to earn a living, somehow...

------
0xEA
Assuming you include today's mobile phones and such as a computer...

I would be involved in art or photography. I'm far from being great (or even
okay), but thats where I'd be.

For many of us, computers were a hobby before a job, so why not try to make
other hobbies a job if we had no computers?

------
imkevingao
Probably read. Earlier in my life I'm constantly on the computer because of
games, but now it's all about the knowledge. Computer and the internet allows
me to find the right information. If computer is no longer available, I could
probably spend more time at the library instead of reading Ebooks or Hacknews

I would probably have to abuse myself by looking through the tech news section
on New York Times, but oh well....

------
deserat
Get an axe, a hammer, a saw, and a tape measure and build things in the real
world.

------
btilly
I'd try to find some way to use my math background. That, or teach.

------
limedaring
Become a white water rafting instructor, head to New Zealand, and live there
for a few seasons rafting and in the off season, travel the world. Was really
close to quitting everything and doing this a couple years ago until I got
reinspired by web design.

------
jacquesm
Read books, make music, build stuff, meet people, travel.

And I plan on doing plenty of those even while being capable of using a
computer as much as I want.

------
dagw
Build real things, with real tools, using materials like wood and metal.

------
andrewreds
I would write a program/ build a device that will solve the problem...

Wait a second...

oh S#!T...

I would first check how much my life insurance will cover for """accidental"""
death...

------
Diegoterra
I would spend 100% of my time Building the "Dell" model but instead of for
computers, for fruits and vegetables. :-) . I have a small farm already. Nice
start!

------
revorad
That's easy, I'd be a musician.

------
razzaj
Take over the world.

~~~
rick_2047
Considering that most of the world is run through computers and you cannot use
computers, how do you plan to do this?

~~~
razzaj
I think that if only a fraction of all the brain power put into building
software was dedicated to making the world a better place for humans (all of
them) (aka "take over the world") ... then the world would most certainly BE a
better place. Instead most of us creators/philosophers are stuck into "the
box" while the world is run by marketeers and accountants.

------
slvn
try and teach people to improve their cognition

------
nithyad
The world would be a happier place. Let's say it is enforced by law on all
human beings there would be no unemployment with millions of men replacing
computers. Probably all intelligent computer geeks will put their heads into
solving world hunger and poverty!

